# Anyone have or heard of Pnuma Outdoors gear?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.pnumaoutdoors.com/
Does anyone here own any outdoor gear made by Pnuma Outdoors? I like the looks of it but I don't want to pull the trigger on a set and find out it's over-priced crap.
I'm loving my Kuiu but Lisa needs a quality set of raingear and we ran across an ad for this stuff. Just wondering.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't pulled the trigger on it yet. Will be getting the brimmed beanie and the deerskin leather gloves to start, but already pretty well set with Kuiu gear myself as well. It looks like well thought out gear and I like the camo pattern. Probably the only other thing I may try is the IconX base layer.


----------



## Marcusd53 (Aug 9, 2016)

Longbow, I have come across a couple of articles and interviews about Pnuma. Watch this interview. They also cover shipping costs and have a money back guarantee, so if you don't like what you get in the mail, send it back at no cost to you. http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2016...ew-high-performance-hunting-clothing-company/


----------

